# sold yet?



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Have any of you sold any hides yet? what kinda prices did ya get if you hav?

Whats the forcast lookin like?

Figured Id start a new topic since its kinda cold and snowy outside...nothing else to do..lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

beavertrapper said:


> Have any of you sold any hides yet? what kinda prices did ya get if you hav?
> 
> Whats the forcast lookin like?
> 
> Figured Id start a new topic since its kinda cold and snowy outside...nothing else to do..lol


 If you look farther in this forum I'm sure you're ques. will be answered.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Will be selling some yotes tomorrow to give me a little operating $. I'll keep you posted on how I do.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The first auction (FHA) is January 7th, we'll have a better idea after that, then the next auction (NAFA) is February 17-23. Then the stage will be set for the rest of the prices.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sold 11 coyotes today. Fur buyer gave me $20-$50 per pelt depending on the coyote.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

off some from last year Ruger? New reports say China and Russia are not getting cold yet like last few years so *early* demand for fur is down.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They were this years yotes. I read the same report, got my fingers crossed for a cold snap over there.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've heard some, "not so good news"... something about China and someone trying to smugggle in 25,000.000 ranch mink from last year. And something about the high price of cats and no one wanting to pay top $$ for them... We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Sold 10 raccoons @ $5.00 Each, (Eastern, Un-prime, Mediums)

2 Reds @ $30.00 Each, (Aver Size, Early Season, but decent pelts)

1 Red @ $10.00 (Sent a Zwickey No-Mercy through her back, She also had a bobbed-tail of 6". Whatever?)

1 Coyote @ $10.00 (Aver Prime Iowa Female), shot her too many times...it's a story for another post.

*** All pelts were green. Skinned, but not fleshed or dried.

At date I have 6 more reds to take in, but waiting (hoping) for the pile to get bigger.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I know rat prices dropped here by $8 on avg. and the buyer said he didnt think they would come back up anytime soon.....raccoons are down a little but more than 5 bucks..the avg was 16.50......just hopin that prices go up. I might wait till Feb. and sell, thats the last time the buyer comes by here for the year. All my pelts are green this year also.

Good yote prices,best offer i heard at the truck was $22.....most were 10-15.

Sorry Hassell you might have to point it out to me cause I didnt see one with any current info which is why I asked the question. Not to mention I wanted to ask to see how everyones seasons are goin.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No problem beavertrapper, we get those kind of requests all the time, glad some of the members jumped in.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Sold 11 Reds the past week or so. Averaged $22.00 per Red. He was paying $5.00 for prime raccoons, $5-8 for muskrats, Mink were $20.00. Called another buyer who told me they were only paying $15.00 for reds. I like this buyer, but I politely told him that I was going to hold onto them for now. Ended up selling to our other buyer.

I would not want to feed my children or pay my bills on the fur trade. The best I can do is recover most the cost of my equipment.

I'd still trap even if everything was worth $5.00 across the board.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thought FHA had a preliminary auction and red's averaged like 62 bucks a piece??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty sure those guys are talk'in about sell'in green hides coyotejon.

As soon as green fur hits the tailgate, a smile goes on some fur buyers face. They know (I use to buy fur) their gonna offer ya 50% or less of what the trapper thinks the market is run'in, and they know the trapper doesn't want to mess (put'em up) with them.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

spot on catcapper!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

All my furs were green, skinned, but not fleshed and dried. I know there is a lot I don't know about the fur trade, frankly it's as bad as watching wall-street. I would love to learn about grading, pricing and what affects the market.

I want to say something, but I don't want it to come off wrong...but I'll just say it.

If I wanted to make money, I would not trap. I would say "Yes" when they call me for over-time shifts during the week I took off to go trapping with my boys. On the other hand, hand $22.00 to a 8 or 10 year old and any LEGO set or NERF gun is well within buying grasp. ...Or tell my good wife I got $220 for the Reds and I paid off most of my equipment. "You don't get paid playing golf", I tell her.

Don't want to open a whole can of worms here, but part of the problem with trapping *IMO *is that it is seen as a "Money Sport". I admire the guys that work hard, have the woodsense and run the long lines (I learn from them), but when it's a job, do you quit when "the job" is not profitable? I've enjoyed trapping since I was 12. I hope my boys enjoy trapping when they are 45 and their children are getting stuck in the mud and briars behind them. ...Took my boys out when they were 4 and 5. Forgot to tell them to walk around a pasture marsh. They both got 10 feet in and both walked out of their rubber boots at the same time. I was laughing so hard seeing them bawling like bears cubs. They did not think it funny.

* Again, just IMO or what works for me.*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said NattyB, I like the way you think. When I started out in the early 70's it was a hobby also as I had a full time job, spent all my time in the mountains so figured I might as well trap, didn't make any money, tough going as I would be out there with a flashlight on snowshoes. Up N was a different story - full time trapping, discovering new areas, than eventually they started calling me in for work, so had to cut back and then stop as I couldn't tend my traps properly, think I had around 80 out. Could have made some good money if not working.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

NatttyB, why don't you finnish your pelts? If you sell them green "like catcapper said" your only getting 1/2 or less. If your skinning them, it's not that much more work to flesh them and put them on a board. I think you will get more satisfaction from the whole process, and more money from your hard work. It's going to take a bit to learn how to put up your own fur, but in the end you'll benefi.t Trust me...


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

AZ, I appreciate your comments and advice. You (Catcapper and 220) speak from experience. It does not fall on deaf ears.

#1) I've never been good at finishing. Frankly, I can't stand how thin fox hides are. Always worried I'd tear/cut them during fleshing. Furbuyers have told me my skinning is 100%. Tail spitting for me is a pain.

#2) The time it takes conflicts with my job, family, vacation travelling and other responsibilities. If I outlined my schedule of shift work, on-call status, 10, 8 and 3 year old children and other responsibilities it would make sense.

***Case in point. Had a work related call out this December at 1030, just as I was headed to check my work line. Got to the Job Site and told my buddy, "I hope this wraps up soon, I got traps to check." Finished the call-out 4 hours later and went to check traps. Fortunately our job site was only 3 miles from my first property. Had 3 reds bouncing in the traps when I could get to them. I was still under the 36 hour check law. It was actually about the 24-30 hour mark. ..But wife thinks I'm off and will be home at 1230. Sorry Hon...Call-out. Then run the line. Got home at 1630ish...with 3 reds to skin *and finish? Call-out was 4 hours OT.*

I'm not saying there is not money in furs and hoping to make top dollar is wrong. I am saying a man has to devote himself to it 100% to be in that kind of professional category. I did tally my time and catch ratio/$ on my small line near work this year. I made $10.00 per hour. ...I was happy with that. But, even if I finished and doubled that ($20.00 per hour), I can make more money taking an overtime shift. My reasons are more personal and I suppose we all balance our time with our other priorities as Hassel said. Someday, I wish I could take 3 months off and trap full-time, regardless of my return, but I'd be in 100%.

Still would love to be schooled on proper finishing, grading etc. Any books you'd recommend?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have any books I can recommend however I do have a DVD I will highly recommend. NAFA has a DVD out on fur handling and they cover every animal, they show the skinning, fleshing, and stretching, I learned a lot from these and even some ways to make skinning easier/faster.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We sold 20 last month for $1100 = $55 each.

Finished and stretched.

We Kept the very best ones and will try for a bit more when we get some more.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, what's the bottom line after expenses?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We are calling them, no traps, SOOOOO! after gas I think we may brake even...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its a great hobby you partake in.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

....Nice going, just the same. Play golf and see if you get any cash after 18 holes?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> We sold 20 last month for $1100 = $55 each.
> Finished and stretched.
> We Kept the very best ones and will try for a bit more when we get some more.


 Nice. A $55 average is very good... I have heard, some guys getting around $40. avg.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Dang Dawg said:


> We are calling them, no traps, SOOOOO! after gas I think we may brake even...


I'm calling em too , and after gas I know I won't break even .. LOL .. like my Dad says " ALL HOBBIES COST MONEY , SOME JUST MORE THAN OTHERS ". Looking forward to the NAFA sale on the 17th, scare up here that prices will be down 30 % , hope not .


----------

